# Do goats kid at night or day?



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

I know this is crazy question but some ppl say no...they only breed midday or morning..what is true and not true about when they kid? Do i need to stay up and watch her??


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

goats can breed and kid any time of day or night :wink:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have been lucky this season; only one all nighter! If we have a doe who looks like she will go at any time and it gets late we sleep in 2 hour shifts. We alternate checking every hour. We did that with Shasta last year and the little brat would not have that baby until we let her out in the morning!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have heard this too but I don't think its true. One of my does kid at around eight in the morning and the other kid at nine at night. I think this came from more feral goats. They tend to kid in the morning or mid day because of predators. But more domesticated goats feel safer and tend to kid any time. Least that's my theory.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

so far this year mine have kidded at :
AM ~ 6, 8, 10:30
PM ~ noon, 1,1, 2, 3, 6, 6:30, 7, 8, 8:15, 8:30, 9:15 and 9:30
last year I had a few more kid closer to midnight on either side.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

My dairy goat friend told me this.....if you breed before noon, the kids will be born in the day time. If you breed after noon they will be born at night. She did this all the time back in the day and was right on 95% of the time!

My doe was bred last season just before noon and kidded at 5 pm, this was in June, so daytime and 5 hours after her breeding time


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My goats are generally bred about the same time of day. I notice they are acting in heat at morning feeding and they go directly to the buck. Out of 5 so far, 4 have kidded during the day. Only Tabbers did an allnighter and she did that last year as well. Anyway, maybe there is something to this though I cannot think of why it would make any difference.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They can kid anytime of the day or night.... :wink: 

When a goat is close to kidding.... I go out and check throughout the night..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree. They kid anytime. I've had them go during the night...early morning...mid day...after noon...all times. With my herd...I breed for summer kids and the majority of my does will go during daylight...which is great. But it really can vary.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Goats breed day or night and kid day or night. We had 3 does kid last month/early this month. 2 were hand bred in the evenings, and the other was bred for a couple of days <buck couldn't reach the other 2 so we had to hold them where he could reach them LOL>

The one who was bred for a couple of days kidded about 5:30pm.

Second one kidded about 12pm.

Third one kidded about 4-5:30pm I can't remember but it was late afternoon.

Our last doe before that was late afternoon, then this time last year, we had one go at 5am, then 9pm that night, then another at 4pm the next day.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I know last year my doe was bred around 4-5:00 in the afternoon and she kidded around the same time. I had actually wondered if there was a connection too.


----------

